# Popups



## eMailbomber (24. Februar 2001)

Kennt ihr diese nervigen Popups ??? 

Die sind ja soooo sch**** 
Naja, besonders die neuen von Tripod, die bei jed. Link aufgehen... 

Auf euren WS (z.b.steffan-glasse) hab ich keine Popups 
gesehen. Bezahlt ihr Geld dafür (wieviel ??????) oder gibt eis einen Dienst, der keine Werbung in die WS macht ???


----------



## TNT (24. Februar 2001)

Also bei Brinkster gibts keine Popups soweit ich weiss. Ansonsten guck mal beim Asp Forum rein. Da gibts nen Post der Webspace heisst und da stehen jetzt schon ein paar ganz brauchbare Adressen.
Greetings TNT


----------

